# Sony trinitron - se escucha pero la pantalla esta verde



## ortega (Feb 25, 2009)

saludos colegas
tengo un problemita con un sony trinitron  kv-21me42/8
se escucha pero la pantalla esta verde y se ven las lineas de barrido horizontal. resolde todos los pundo de soldaduras que vi con problema pero nada y revice cerca del zocalo y nada ....................


----------



## thevenin (Feb 25, 2009)

Puede ser el tubo, o transistores de video en la placa de  cuello, o los circuitos de croma. El tubo es fácil de comprobar, simplemente haz pruebas cruzadas. 

Pon una señal de barra de colores con una mira, o un vídeo VHS, etc:

Intercambia la salida del amp. de video verde al cátodo rojo y viceversa:

- Si la pantalla sigue víendose verde con líneas de retrazado el tubo está mal, ya que la información que tiene el rojo la suponemos correcta.

- Si ahora se ve roja con líneas de retrazado entonces lo que está mal es el amplificador de verde,  o circuitos de croma del verde, ya que éstos son los que se está conectando al cátodo del rojo.

De todas maneras revisa todo el cuello a fondo, y otro cuestión es abril el plástico que alberga los contacto del zócalo (redondo blanco o negro) puede estar  los contactos sulfatados.

Si no tienes una barra puedes seguir haciendo las  pruebas cruzadas, con algún tipo de imagen que pongas en pausa y tengas claro los colores (un partido de futbol con un equipo rojo y otro azul), etc...

Para más información revisa:
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv/fallas.htm

Suerte, ya comentarás.


----------



## ortega (Feb 25, 2009)

Gracias colega por la respuesta... y
gracias por las aclaraciones ya he hecho unas cuantas de esas y nada..

te aclaro algo no es que las imagenes se me ven verde sino que la pantalla esta verde completa sin imagenes y se escuchan los canales.......... espero tu respuesta............


----------



## ortega (Feb 25, 2009)

ok perdon ya comprendi lo que me dijiste disculpa.........


----------



## EDWIN45 (Feb 25, 2009)

ya revisaste la etapa de video?


----------



## ortega (Mar 2, 2009)

gracias por sus respuesta 
ya lo pude solucionar

el problema estaba del zocalo, hay estaba el amprlificador de de los colores. y tenia problema lo reemplaze y to perfecto .... de nuvo muchas gracias


----------



## thevenin (Mar 3, 2009)

Me alegro que lo hayas solucionado.

¿Quieres decir que sustituiste el propio zócalo? No se entiende mucho lo que quisiste decir.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 3, 2009)

ortega dijo:
			
		

> saludos colegas
> tengo un problemita con un sony trinitron  kv-21me42/8


Otro trinitron?
Que eres del servicio oficial de Sony?     

saludos!


----------

